# COVID-19 Vaccines NOVAVAX and COVAXIN



## Eddie_T (Feb 3, 2022)

Apparently Dr. Fauci is not advancing morally and medically ethical vaccines such as NOVAVAX and COVAXIN because he has a surplus of unethical fetal cell line vaccines.

I sent an email to NIH requesting info on the availability  of the ethical vaccines. I am not holding my breath for an answer.


----------



## Steve123 (Feb 4, 2022)

Eddie_T said:


> Dr. Fauci is not advancing ....



You want him to "advance" them ??  What does that mean ?

Neither of the two vaccines you mention have been approved by the FDA yet.  So I doubt any doctor will suggest using a vaccine that has not been approved, especially when there are others available that have been approved.

Novavax only submitted their application to the FDA about 4 weeks ago, so approval is unlikely to be extremely soon.
Covaxin submitted a couple of months earlier, but I think the FDA said their data was lacking.


----------



## Eddie_T (Feb 4, 2022)

I am just going by what Fauci himself said. My assumption was that he meant what he said and would not make an attempt to fast track them for emergency use as was done with the unethical vaccines. The "lacking data" may be merely a ploy to delay.  WHO has approved Covaxin for emergency use.
“We have enough vaccines, the best vaccines available, in the United States,” Fauci, the chief medical advisor to President Joe Biden, said in response to a question about Covaxin during his Thursday interview with Adrienne Bankert on NewsNation’s “Morning in America.”​​But we know we can trust the government · · · oh wait, during the 50s and '60s, didn't the Army dust some cities with a fine powder of a fluorescent, potentially toxic powder? And maybe in the case of St. Louis, the powder contained radioactive material.


----------



## Eddie_T (Feb 4, 2022)

Also a simulated biological warfare attack in New York was conducted from June 6 to June 10, 1966 when aerosol clouds of a test bacillus were released  into subway stations along both the Seventh and Eighth Avenue lines. Now my question is if the bacillus was harmless how was its spread tracked? Did it cause mild symptoms, was it contagious and who approved the test?


----------



## Steve123 (Feb 4, 2022)

Fauci is NIAID

Vaccine approval needs to come from FDA --- different agency.


----------



## Eddie_T (Feb 4, 2022)

Steve123 said:


> Fauci is NIAID
> 
> Vaccine approval needs to come from FDA --- different agency.


I don't think I implied otherwise. I just think the government should be pushing for an ethical vaccine and Fauci does happen to be the most vocal government waterboy in the nation.


----------



## Steve123 (Feb 4, 2022)

Eddie_T said:


> My assumption was that he meant what he said and would not make an attempt to fast track them for emergency use as was done with the unethical vaccines.





Steve123 said:


> Fauci is NIAID
> Vaccine approval needs to come from FDA --- different agency.





Eddie_T said:


> I don't think I implied otherwise.



The way I read it, you did.   But its not up to Fauci to fast track an application --- different agency.


----------



## Eddie_T (Feb 4, 2022)

Steve123 said:


> The way I read it, you did.   But its not up to Fauci to fast track an application --- different agency.


Is Fauci not just spewing the government line? Are you saying he has no influence whatsoever? Isn't he Biden's advisor on COVID? Just what are you saying, and why?


----------



## Steve123 (Feb 4, 2022)

What I wrote is specific, concise, and accurate.     Read it a few times, slowly.   You may eventually comprehend it.


----------



## Eddie_T (Feb 4, 2022)

Steve123 said:


> What I wrote is specific, concise, and accurate.     Read it a few times, slowly.   You may eventually comprehend it.


I don't know what kind of expertise you think you are sharing with us. The FDA owns the rubber stamp but the NIH has input. I may be wrong but I suspect you accepted the unethical vaccine.


----------



## dsteinhorn (Feb 5, 2022)

Why are we talking about this on a House Repair list?  There are plenty of other sites for this dialog.


----------



## Eddie_T (Feb 5, 2022)

dsteinhorn said:


> Why are we talking about this on a House Repair list?  There are plenty of other sites for this dialog.


*General Chit-Chat*
 Post thread
From random thoughts to general rants. This is the place for them. Keep it clean and no nudity!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 5, 2022)

dsteinhorn said:


> Why are we talking about this on a House Repair list?  There are plenty of other sites for this dialog.


To a point I agree with you, but... as long as members keep discussions civil, respectful and on point, we'll allow these topics to stand. We've had a couple who are no longer welcome due to abusing the rules of the forum. The lockdown, vaccines, fear has effected everyone, sometimes folks just need to vent. I really doubt anyone's position will be changed by dialoge shared here though. If anyone doesn't want to read the thread, the title describes the topic. We all have the ability to block posts under setting. 

We do appreciate all who take time out of their day to be a part of our forum and all points of view are equally important here.


----------



## Eddie_T (Feb 5, 2022)

I changed my mind because of a blog so I appreciate blogs and forums. I was scheduled for the Johnson and Johnson vaccine and found out just two days before my appointment that fetal cell lines were involved. I just want people that have held back for moral reasons to know that ethical (and non mRNA) vaccines are  coming if the government will approve them. The fact that Fauci seems disinterested bothers me as he is the government's face and chief advisor on the pandemic.


----------



## billshack (Feb 5, 2022)

just so you know . I am a proud Canadian
Medicago submits Phase 3 data to Health Canada for its plant-based COVID-19 vaccine candidate | Medicago


*Quebec City, December 16, 2021 – *Medicago, a biopharmaceutical company headquartered in Quebec City, is pleased to announce submission of the positive Phase 3 data for regulatory review by Health Canada as part of the New Drug Submission for COVID (NDS-CV) rolling review for Medicago’s COVID-19 vaccine candidate combined with GSK’s pandemic adjuvant. Medicago is seeking review and approval for the vaccine candidate for indication in healthy adults, aged 18 years and above.
Medicago is on a mission to help improve global public health using the power of plants. Founded in 1999 with the belief that innovative approaches and rigorous research would bring new solutions in healthcare, Medicago is a pioneer in plant-based therapeutics. We are proudly rooted in Quebec, with manufacturing capacity in both Canada and the US. Our passionate and curious team of over 500 scientific experts and employees are dedicated to using our technology to provide rapid responses to emerging global health challenges, and to advancing therapeutics against life-threatening diseases worldwide. 
“If authorized, Medicago’s COVID-19 vaccine would be the world’s first ever plant-based vaccine approved for human use,” said Takashi Nagao, CEO and President of Medicago. “It would also be the first Canadian vaccine approved in over 20 years, signaling a powerful step forward for Canada’s vaccine preparedness strategy.”


----------



## Yod12 (Feb 7, 2022)

Just to bring awareness to  some very important issues - all of the currently available 'vaccines' 
are unlicensed, unapproved yes, even Pfizer (see below) 'vaccines' do not convey immunity nor do they impede transmissibility of the disease. This was finally admitted by Rochelle Walensky, explicitly and in no uncertain terms on January 10. 2022. Isn't this glaringly obvious by now?? They are only designed to lessen infection symptoms if or when you get infected. As such, these products do not meet the legal or medical definition of a vaccine.

The only thing approved was the new name (which will not go into effect for another two years) and an extension of the emergency use authorization - still as an experimental substance.

Over 50,000 deaths so far attributable to these ‘vaccines’; even more serious injuries – statistics from U.S. and European government databases.

This in addition to the mandates being an outright violation of bioethics - which is written into federal law, the International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights Treaty, the Nuremberg Code, the Declaration of Helsinki, as well as other legal statutes.

Mass vaccinations are in fact causing the variants (see virus mutations) which as of now are fortunately less than one percent different than the original. Such minor variation means the virus will not present itself as a new virus. If you’ve recovered from COVID-19, your immune system will still recognize it. If this continues with mandates, etc., we may not be so lucky.

This is just the very tip of the iceberg.


----------



## Steve123 (Feb 7, 2022)

OK, so far, we have concluded that we can't get Novavax or Covaxin.
And Pfizer, Moderna, and J&J don't work.

At least we have a cure, Oleandrin.
We know it works because the MyPillow guy say it does.   That's good enough for me.


----------



## billshack (Feb 7, 2022)

Yod12 said:


> Just to bring awareness to  some very important issues - all of the currently available 'vaccines'
> are unlicensed, unapproved yes, even Pfizer (see below) 'vaccines' do not convey immunity nor do they impede transmissibility of the disease. This was finally admitted by Rochelle Walensky, explicitly and in no uncertain terms on January 10. 2022. Isn't this glaringly obvious by now?? They are only designed to lessen infection symptoms if or when you get infected. As such, these products do not meet the legal or medical definition of a vaccine.
> 
> The only thing approved was the new name (which will not go into effect for another two years) and an extension of the emergency use authorization - still as an experimental substance.
> ...


I question your statement that 50,000 have died due to taking the vaccine
I looked it up  .this is what is true Since December 2020, more than 469 million doses of COVID-19 vaccine have been administered in the U.S., and VAERS has received 10,483 reports of death (0.0022%), according to the CDC. (Numbers as of Dec. 29, 2021.) 
Please no more bs just the facts


----------



## Eddie_T (Feb 7, 2022)

Steve123 said:


> OK, so far, we have concluded that we can't get Novavax or Covaxin.
> And Pfizer, Moderna, and J&J don't work.
> 
> At least we have a cure, Oleandrin.
> We know it works because the MyPillow guy say it does.   That's good enough for me.


Thanks, I hadn't heard of Oleandrin but looked it up on the NCBI site finding this;

Given the fact that oleandrin affects viral infectivity in a unique manner highlights the possibility that it represents a novel strategy to block a virus’s ability to infect new cells and could serve as a viable therapeutic option against diseases such as COVID-19. In addition, having the ability to cross the blood–brain barrier and therein activate Nrf-2 and antioxidant genes may also present a new strategy against the prolonged secondary effects of COVID-19 since it has only recently been recognized that SARS-CoV-2 adversely affects neuronal and brain tissues2,89. The preventative as well as therapeutic potential of a new method to broadly target enveloped viruses should be given serious consideration in the era of the current coronavirus pandemic.​


----------



## Eddie_T (Feb 7, 2022)

Digitalis made from the poisonous foxglove apparently exhibits some antiviral properties. I suspect the media won't trash it (as it as it did ivermectin) as it comes from big pharma. I had some digitalis but I think I may have tossed it some years ago.


----------



## BuzzLOL (Feb 7, 2022)

Eddie_T said:


> ...fetal cell lines were involved. I just want people that have held back for moral reasons to know...


Not "moral" reasons but 'religious' reasons... no one with real morals would ever succumb to immoral mass murderous religion...


----------



## Eddie_T (Feb 7, 2022)

BuzzLOL said:


> Not "moral" reasons but 'religious' reasons... no one with real morals would ever succumb to immoral mass murderous religion...


I'll put you on my prayer list!


----------



## BuzzLOL (Feb 7, 2022)

Eddie_T said:


> I'll put you on my prayer list!


That's icky...


----------



## Eddie_T (Feb 7, 2022)

Who knows what might happen.


----------



## Yod12 (Feb 8, 2022)

But what's really concerning to me is the worst symptoms of COVID-19 are created by the SARS-CoV-2 spike protein, and that is the very thing gene-based COVID vaccines are instructing your body to make.

While the natural spike protein is bad, the spike protein your body produces in response to the vaccine is even worse, as the synthetic RNA has been manipulated in such a way as to create a very robust and unnatural spike protein.

The spike protein is toxic in and of itself, and has the ability to induce vascular, heart and neurological damage

The COVID-19 vaccine disables the Type I interferon pathway, which explains why vaccinated patients are reporting herpes and shingles infection following COVID-19 vaccination.

Pfizer’s own data raise massive safety concerns, as they received 42,086 injury reports, including 1,223 fatalities in the first 2.5 months of their COVID jab rollout for adults


----------



## Yod12 (Feb 8, 2022)

Previously mentioned that I just read that there have been so far over 5 million deaths globally from covid vaccines. I read that incorrectly. The actual numbers have been hidden, suppressed and censored, but credible estimates as of now are well over 200,000.
The most vaccinated country - Israel, now has the highest hospitalization rates for covid.

What's really concerning is that the worst symptoms of COVID-19 are created by the SARS-CoV-2 spike protein, and that is the very thing gene-based COVID vaccines are instructing your body to make.

While the natural spike protein is bad, the spike protein your body produces in response to the vaccine is even worse, as the synthetic RNA has been manipulated in such a way as to create a very robust and unnatural spike protein.

The spike protein is toxic in and of itself, and has the ability to induce vascular, heart and neurological damage

The COVID-19 vaccine disables the Type I interferon pathway, which explains why vaccinated patients are reporting herpes and shingles infection following COVID-19 vaccination.

Pfizer data is starting to leak out - and it ain't pretty


----------



## ekrig (Feb 8, 2022)

Yod12 said:


> As such, these products do not meet the legal or medical definition of a vaccine.


Worth noting that one of the health organizations (FDA? WHO? I forget at the moment) *changed the definition* of what means to be a vaccine from providing immunity to protection sometime last year, right before the Pfizer had a version FDA approved. I'm not against vaccines in the slightest but it makes very suspicious when someone feels the need to change the rules of the game all of a sudden.



billshack said:


> I question your statement that 50,000 have died due to taking the vaccine
> I looked it up .this is what is true Since December 2020, more than 469 million doses of COVID-19 vaccine have been administered in the U.S., and VAERS has received 10,483 reports of death (0.0022%), according to the CDC. (Numbers as of Dec. 29, 2021.)
> Please no more bs just the facts


Keep in mind that VAERS *under-reports* the real numbers and that those numbers may only reflect less than 10% of all of adverse effects that have existed. The CDC clearly admits this. Even if one assumes a much more favorable case that 20% of the cases are reported, then the real number in US alone still exceeds 50k people dying from the vaccine.

All in all, the point is that vaccines have risks and, with the pandemic, some people accepted much higher risks than what they would normally. That's fine by me, as only them have to live their life. Conversely, however, each and every one of us has to live our own lives so the decision of whether one accepts those risks on one's own body and life needs to be a personal decision.


----------



## ekrig (Feb 8, 2022)

Yod12 said:


> While the natural spike protein is bad, the spike protein your body produces in response to the vaccine is even worse, as the synthetic RNA has been manipulated in such a way as to create a very robust and unnatural spike protein.


Having the spike protein in our own cells is indeed problematic. The manipulation of the RNA to get a manipulated spike protein is new to me.
Either way, I agree with you that the problem is that the spike protein is made inside one's own cells. In other words, these "vaccines" are teaching the body to attack its own cells that are producing the spike protein. The problem with this is that the immune system doesn't always clearly distinguish and that's how auto-immune problems start.


----------



## Eddie_T (Feb 8, 2022)

I don't know if this is factual but it says HIV is used to make the COVID vaccine;


----------



## billshack (Feb 8, 2022)

ekrig said:


> Worth noting that one of the health organizations (FDA? WHO? I forget at the moment) *changed the definition* of what means to be a vaccine from providing immunity to protection sometime last year, right before the Pfizer had a version FDA approved. I'm not against vaccines in the slightest but it makes very suspicious when someone feels the need to change the rules of the game all of a sudden.
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that VAERS *under-reports* the real numbers and that those numbers may only reflect less than 10% of all of adverse effects that have existed. The CDC clearly admits this. Even if one assumes a much more favorable case that 20% of the cases are reported, then the real number in US alone still exceeds 50k people dying from the vaccine.
> ...


I disagree 469 million doses of COVID-19 vaccine and yet only 10,483 reports of death . even if i accept your claim of underreporting by 10% that would mean 11,483 deaths per 469 million doses .
11,483 divided into 469,000,000 
so let do the math equal 0.000024484 .
this is your chance of dying. 
and what are your chances of dying due to covid-19 .
“
Globally, about 3.4% of reported _COVID_-_19_ cases have _died_. 
so .ooooo24484 chance of dyeing vs 3,4% 
you pick 



			what are percentage  of dying due to covid-19 percentage - Google Search


----------



## ekrig (Feb 8, 2022)

billshack said:


> I disagree 469 million doses of COVID-19 vaccine and yet only 10,483 reports of death . even if i accept your claim of underreporting by 10% that would mean 11,483 deaths per 469 million doses .


I really don't understand how the total number of doses given or rates of death have anything to do with what I said. I was simply responding to your statement bellow:


billshack said:


> I question your statement that 50,000 have died due to taking the vaccine


Put another way, if one assumes that the number of deaths report in VAERS is under-reported and only corresponds to 20% of the actual cases like I previously wrote, then the real number of deaths is 11,483/0.2 = 57,415. If one assumes that under-reporting is more severe, like the 10% number that the CDC has admitted, the number of cases is twice that.

Still, what you make of these numbers is entirely up to you. If you think that the covid shot is the right decision for you, then by all means go ahead. I'm not one to interfere.


----------



## homerowner (Feb 8, 2022)

I love this stuff.
OK. I've gotten all 3 shots. I'm still alive.
I know of three close acquaintances that have lost their lives over the past couple of years due to COVID, and their possible other afflictions.
I know of at least 5 others that have had severe problems. 
Two kids up the street this week with Omicron, both of them in private schools (ie Catholic) with no mask requirements.
Truth. Not made up for forum use. 

And I see McConnell backtracking on Jan 6th. (Damn, am I looking to be bounced from this forum?)

Follow the science, not the media.
Follow the truth, not the media.


----------



## Eddie_T (Feb 8, 2022)

Unethical, I just say no.


----------



## Yod12 (Feb 9, 2022)

The CDC’s website recently made a quiet revision. Without much fanfare, they changed the definition of the word vaccine. It now, officially, no longer means that you are immune from infection.

Many folks trusted the previous vaccines for polio, measles, etc. But Mnra concoctions are not even remotely similar to those.

More than 80 studies now show the natural immunity you get after recovering from COVID-19 is far superior and more long-lasting than what you get from the COVID shot.

Some folks just can’t hear this. They’ve been manipulated into believing that these ‘vaccines’ are the only hope for humanity. Very sad indeed.


----------



## Yod12 (Feb 9, 2022)

ekrig said:


> Having the spike protein in our own cells is indeed problematic. The manipulation of the RNA to get a manipulated spike protein is new to me.
> Either way, I agree with you that the problem is that the spike protein is made inside one's own cells. In other words, these "vaccines" are teaching the body to attack its own cells that are producing the spike protein. The problem with this is that the immune system doesn't always clearly distinguish and that's how auto-immune problems start.


That's right. And unfortunately, as is becoming widely known now, these concoctions are literally destroying the human immune system. I hesitate to say this, and apologize to those who have already gotten the jab, but these are facts.


----------



## Steve123 (Feb 9, 2022)

Yod12 said:


> Over 50,000 deaths so far attributable to these ‘vaccines’



Any possibility you can provide us with a reliable source for that factoid ?


----------



## BvilleBound (Feb 9, 2022)

*I wish the staff of HouseRepairTalk.com would remove all of this junk about Covid vaccines *-- which has zip to do with home repeair.  At a minimum, everyone posting this stuff should take it somewhere else, e.g. Facebook.  (Twitter will ban you for spreading misinformation about Covid vaccines.)


----------



## billshack (Feb 9, 2022)

ekrig said:


> I really don't understand how the total number of doses given or rates of death have anything to do with what I said. I was simply responding to your statement bellow:
> 
> Put another way, if one assumes that the number of deaths report in VAERS is under-reported and only corresponds to 20% of the actual cases like I previously wrote, then the real number of deaths is 11,483/0.2 = 57,415. If one assumes that under-reporting is more severe, like the 10% number that the CDC has admitted, the number of cases is twice that.
> 
> Still, what you make of these numbers is entirely up to you. If you think that the covid shot is the right decision for you, then by all means go ahead. I'm not one to interfere.



the  469 million doses of COVID-19 vaccine and yet only 10,483 reports of death is world wide. not just the united states. 
yes please show us where you got the figure that 50,000 American died due to getting the vaccine.


----------



## Eddie_T (Feb 9, 2022)

BvilleBound said:


> *I wish the staff of HouseRepairTalk.com would remove all of this junk about Covid vaccines *-- which has zip to do with home repeair.  At a minimum, everyone posting this stuff should take it somewhere else, e.g. Facebook.  (Twitter will ban you for spreading misinformation about Covid vaccines.)


You do know that you don't have to read this unless perchance you want the whole story warts and all.


----------



## havasu (Feb 9, 2022)

*As long as the discussion is civil between members, we have no intention of squashing an entire section. Either grow thick skin,or do not click on this section.*


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 9, 2022)

havasu said:


> *As long as the discussion is civil between members, we have no intention of squashing an entire section. Either grow thick skin,or do not click on this section.*


And I'm sure Havasu wanted to add that anyone can, from settings, unfollow or ignore members or threads they find offensive.


----------



## ekrig (Feb 9, 2022)

BvilleBound said:


> *I wish the staff of HouseRepairTalk.com would remove all of this junk about Covid vaccines *-- which has zip to do with home repeair.  At a minimum, everyone posting this stuff should take it somewhere else, e.g. Facebook.  (Twitter will ban you for spreading misinformation about Covid vaccines.)


Is it related to home repair? No, but the section is called "chit-chat"...

More broadly, why is that someone saying something that you dislike or disagree with should matter to you? (Or why shouldn't they be allowed to say it?) If someone thinks that anything that I or others said is wrong, please tell us how. Personally, I welcome that debate. Invariably one will hear things that one dislikes, disagrees, or finds total nonsense or offensive. One has to be willing to take a chance if one is to communicate with others outside one's bubble. Lastly, if one cannot reach an agreement, I think that respectfully agree to disagree is a fine outcome.


----------



## ekrig (Feb 9, 2022)

Steve123 said:


> Any possibility you can provide us with a reliable source for that factoid ?


Let me try to take a short at it, as well as justifying what I mentioned earlier. If you run a query on the CDC VAERS system (as described in this page) for covid then you'll see that there have been 12,386 deaths reported on the system (I just ran this). Now there is substantial uncertainty on the amount of under reporting in that system. This CDC report talk about a 6x factor (2 cases reported out of 12), and one could argue that that sample size is small and that would be a fair point. So the reality is that we don't know the real number in the US; it may be more or less than 50k. Either way, since under-reporting is expected (check the 2nd to last paragraph of the CDC report linked), that the number of covid vaccine related deaths is larger than 12k is guaranteed.

This page is also interesting in that it compares the VAERS numbers related to the covid vaccine in comparison to the other vaccines:




__





						VAERS Summary for COVID-19 Vaccines through 01/28/2022 – VAERS Analysis
					





					vaersanalysis.info
				




As I've said before, what each person makes of this information is entirely up to them. In my personal opinion, 12k deaths is not a small or inconsequential thing, and one ought to look carefully at all the options available. I'm 100% committed to getting rid of this virus and, if everyone did as we did in our family, we would have been back to normal in time for the holidays in 2020. But I understand that each person's circumstances are different. Most importantly, no one should get to *force* others on how they live their life or manage their body.

Interesting teed-bit, do you all know why we didn't have mRNA vaccines before?
Because even though they were being developed to treat cancer (i.e., the alternative is almost certain death), they couldn't pass the clinical trials due to adverse reactions. Can't help to wonder what happened. (Learned this from a person that recently got a biotechnology degree.)


----------



## 68bucks (Feb 10, 2022)

Why is it when the polio vaccine was rolled out almost everyone dutifully lined up to get one? With this virus we have what we have. If this was the case in the 60's we would still be battling polio instead it is basically extinct. The same is true of smallpox.


----------



## Eddie_T (Feb 10, 2022)

Weren't they both real vaccines? And no fetal cell line complicity.


----------



## havasu (Feb 10, 2022)

*A vaccine is a biological preparation that provides active acquired immunity to a particular infectious disease. *

I have been vaccinated but still developed Covid. To me, this does not qualify as a vaccine.


----------



## HandyOne (Feb 10, 2022)

My Mom has had shot, 2nd shot,  booster shot.  Lives in Assisted living that tests each week.   But yesterday I get a call she feels fine but tested positive. 
And out of the employees and other people that live there, she's currently the only positive.   She has not been out of that place in weeks and no family visits, etc.     I think she has what use to be called a cold (if she has any symtoms at all) and everything pertaining to coughing and sneezing is now classified as Covid.


----------



## Yod12 (Feb 11, 2022)

68bucks said:


> Why is it when the polio vaccine was rolled out almost everyone dutifully lined up to get one? With this virus we have what we have. If this was the case in the 60's we would still be battling polio instead it is basically extinct. The same is true of smallpox.


Mrna 'vaccines' are not remotely similar to those used for smallpox, etc. In fact, these unlicensed, unapproved yes, even Pfizer (see below) 'vaccines' do not convey immunity nor do they impede transmissibility of the disease. This was finally admitted by Rochelle Walensky, explicitly and in no uncertain terms on January 10. 2022. Isn't this glaringly obvious by now?? They are only designed to lessen infection symptoms if or when you get infected. As such, these products do not meet the legal or medical definition of a vaccine.
The only thing approved was the new name (which will not go into effect for another two years) and an extension of the emergency use authorization - still as an experimental substance.


----------



## Steve123 (Feb 11, 2022)

ekrig said:


> Either way, since under-reporting is expected (check the 2nd to last paragraph of the CDC report linked), that the number of covid vaccine related deaths is larger than 12k is guaranteed.



I expect you carefully selected the word "related", rather than "caused" but your post is still a misstatement.

A report to the VAERS does not constitute a conclusion of cause/effect.     If somebody gets the vaccine, and the next day has a heart attack and dies, it will be reported to the VAERS database.    This does not mean the vaccine caused the heart attack.     But the scientists at the CDC can then use statistical analysis to review if occurrences of heart attacks is greater after a vaccine than in the general population.

In fact the CDC, writes in bold print ---  "*Reports of adverse events to VAERS following vaccination, including deaths, do not necessarily mean that a vaccine caused a health problem." *

But fearmongers try to spread misinformation.


----------



## Spicoli43 (Feb 11, 2022)

Whenever the Leftists say "Misinformation" or "Disinformation", I laugh and automatically think the opposite. It's all a "Conspiracy theory"...

Biden said it would be a "Winter of Death" for the unvaccinated. Did he get that info from his "Doctor" Wife?

The "vaccines" aren't safe as proven, and they don't work. If they worked, Covid would have been over a long time ago combined with herd immunity.

They keep saying there is new variants, but I don't believe any of that. The ONLY thing the Leftists fear is LOSING POWER.


----------



## Snoonyb (Feb 11, 2022)

An interesting article, to expand upon; Risk of new heart problems jumps after COVID; mRNA shot side effects no different for cancer patients


----------



## Eddie_T (Feb 11, 2022)

I think the first clue that we have been snookered was when the % of those who dutifully lined up like sheeple to receive the jab finally reached the magic herd immunity % only to find that it wasn't there. I am disappointed because the sheeple have failed to protect me so now I may have to decide whether or not to take a real vaccine when/if they become available. Normally I wouldn't question it but since I have learned that many other vaccines have used fetal cell lines a lot of research is needed before  getting a  jab of any sort. Whatever happened to transparency? And those of us who dare question are met with contempt and subjected to ad hominem attacks.


----------



## BuzzLOL (Feb 11, 2022)

I've never gotten the flu shots because they were always for last year's or earlier flus that I already had so why put unneeded chemicals in my body? Why risk death from these new deadly experimental mRNA manipulating shots?
I still remember Thalidomide babies with no arms and legs and DDT destroying eagles' eggs...


			https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSdeH7wSKEp8zRXzSPMYiv9kTt72BWx6U6RdQ&usqp=CAU


----------



## 68bucks (Feb 12, 2022)

As far as I can tell from searching there has never been a vaccine that is/was 100% effective. Yet here we are no polio, no smallpox. Measles was basically gone until some years ago when the antivax crowd started to not get kids vaccinated then all of a sudden we had measal outbreaks again. So if your personal definition of a vaccine is 100% efficacy and lifetime protection then there has never been a vaccine, ever. I'm not playing the semantics game but call it what you want. Maybe some day mankind will invent a "vaccine." And I stand by my assertion that had our parents and grandparents had the same attitude as is common place now polio and smallpox would also be common place. Millions of people would have suffered or died from a myriad of diseases. Heck I have had probably 10 tetanus shots in my life following one injury or another because I couldn't remember when I got the last one. To me the CV19 vaccine is quite effective at preventing the disease and highly effective at preventing hospitalization and death. I do understand and appreciate not getting the vaccine based on religious reason due to the use of embryonic cells in development. That said I don't recall any leaders of any of the major religious groups telling their groups that they should not receive the vaccine based on that. Do what you want but I will use what tools are at my disposal to keep myself out of the hospital and to protect vulnerable people that I am in frequent contact with.


----------



## Snoonyb (Feb 12, 2022)

On the other hand;COVID Booster Loses Potency After 4 Months, Fauci Says 'There May Be the Need' for Fourth Dose


----------



## Eddie_T (Feb 12, 2022)

I think those that took the jab go overboard trying to justify doing so. All we are doing is laying out the facts so everyone can make an informed choice. Someone on a news blog offered that we are entering the era of regret. BTW one shouldn't need to ask some religious leader if abortion is wrong, it should be obvious.


----------



## BuzzLOL (Feb 12, 2022)

68bucks said:


> As far as I can tell from searching there has never been a vaccine that is/was 100% effective. Yet here we are no polio, no smallpox.


You conveniently ignore the fact that by the time a flu vaccine gets out, a new flu is around, and the vaccine only works on the old flu that most people have already had... and fully shotted people are still getting and spreading the newest flus... 
We aren't against all vaccines/shots, just the ones that don't work and are more dangerous to healthy people than the flu is... everyone should be free to choose what they want, no Hitlerite-style mandates!
Controlling sick people is quarantine... controlling healthy people is tyranny!
Also, the manipulated mRNA flu shots are not a true vaccine, have a very short effective life, and no long term trials/tests to see if cause cancer, reproductive harm, or other problems, many of which we're already seeing, such as heart attack deaths in young people the day after getting the shots... plus the elevated antibodies levels when not needed lead to incurable auto immune diseases like Lupus...
The Johnson&Johnson is a true traditional vaccine, but it's recently currently put out of production because of side effects, and it's also only for 3 years ago Covid-2019 flu...


----------



## BuzzLOL (Feb 12, 2022)

Eddie_T said:


> BTW one shouldn't need to ask some religious leader if abortion is wrong, it should be obvious.


Religics need to shut up about the Freedom Right to Choose Abortion... normal people have no problem with abortion...
The abortion debate isn't even really about abortion, it's just one of the current battlegrounds between Normal People and those suffering from evil foreign religion addiction mental illness trying to control all others...


----------



## Spicoli43 (Feb 12, 2022)

The Leftists are hilarious when they try to force the fake cure on everybody while making it nearly impossible to get real cures like Ivermectin and Monoclonal Antibodies, while at the same time allowing a free for all at the Southern border for anyone that wants to get in while not requiring any of the illegals to be vaccinated. 

Gee, I wonder what 3rd world diseases they are bringing with them? 

THAT it's almost impossible to get the real cures (Besides Vitamin C, D Zinc etc) and the refusal to close the border makes it glaringly obvious that the Obama admin only wants cash for the pharma companies while eliciting control over the people for an endless time period. They could care less about eradicating the disease.

Well, I live in a Free State, and they can't do anything about it.


----------



## havasu (Feb 12, 2022)

I got the two mandated Vaxes, but I'll be damned if I subject to more experimental shots that do not work, just like the masks. It is similar to standing behind a chain link fence in order to stop from getting wet when the sprinklers turn on. Enough is enough. Enough government reach. Let the government do what they do best. Lies, false promises, accepting bribes, learn that rules apply to thee, not me!


----------



## Spicoli43 (Feb 12, 2022)

Yeah, I still see cloth masks and bandanas etc. The analogy I heard early on was the chain link fence and mosquitoes.


----------



## BuzzLOL (Feb 12, 2022)

Spicoli43 said:


> The Leftists are hilarious...
> 
> They could care less about eradicating the disease.


Their evil isn't really funny... anymore than their previous evil of slavery was... 

Can't eradicate a disease that comes in a new evolved form every few months and it takes a year to bring out a vaccine/fake vaccine for the old form... 

Now if a real vaccine that works on all forms of Coronavirus can be invented and properly tested, that would be worth taking a chance on...


----------



## Eddie_T (Feb 12, 2022)

> ... normal people have no problem with abortion...


If that's the new normal I am proud to be abnormal!


----------



## BuzzLOL (Feb 12, 2022)

Eddie_T said:


> If that's the new normal I am proud to be abnormal!


I'm glad to be normal and not under religious brainwashing orders to hate, hurt, and mass murder everyone on the planet...


----------



## Eddie_T (Feb 12, 2022)

Johnson and Johnson is not exactly a true vaccine;
Replication-Incompetent Viral Vector Technology1,2​The viral vector used in Johnson & Johnson's Janssen COVID‑19 Vaccine is based on a naturally occurring, low-prevalence human adenovirus. Adenoviruses are known to cause common cold–like symptoms. *The deletion of a specific gene* renders the adenovirus unable to replicate within humans, transforming it into a delivery vehicle for the genetic material encoding the spike protein of SARS-CoV-2. In this form, the vaccine cannot cause COVID‑19 or adenoviral disease.​


----------



## Eddie_T (Feb 12, 2022)

BuzzLOL said:


> I'm glad to be normal and not under religious brainwashing orders to hate, hurt, and mass murder everyone on the planet...


I'm glad your paranoia is not contagious. If your right I need to do EDC with my P3at.


----------



## BuzzLOL (Feb 12, 2022)

Eddie_T said:


> Johnson and Johnson is not exactly a true vaccine;


That's about the same way polio and small pox vaccines were made: using a weakened version of the naturally occurring humans-attacking virus..


----------



## BuzzLOL (Feb 12, 2022)

Eddie_T said:


> I'm glad your paranoia is not contagious.


No paranoia involved, just facts, and no need to catch anything from me, here's a sample of your orders straight from the BuyBull:

Annotated small sample of Judeo/Christian Religious Terrorism WRITTEN ORDERS direct from the Christian BuyBull (Quran has even more) for Mass Murdering of innocent people:

“Blessed be the Lord my Rock, who trains my hands for WAR, my fingers for BATTLE.” Psalm 144:1.
Jesus: “ Do not suppose that I have come to bring peace to the earth. I did not come to bring peace, but a SWORD. 35 For I have come to turn...
“a man against his father,
a daughter against her mother,
a daughter-in-law against her mother-in-law..." Mathew10:34-35
Jesus, who wanted to be King of the Jews, said: "But those enemies of mine who did not want me to be king over them--bring them here and KILL them in front of me." (Luke 19:27) (while teaching kids that mass murder is a good idea)
Anyone who curses or blasphemes God, should be STONED TO DEATH by the community. (Leviticus 24:14-16)
Anyone who dreams or prophesizes anything that is against God, or anyone who tries to turn you from God, is to be PUT TO DEATH. (Deuteronomy 13:5)
If anyone, even your own family suggests worshipping another God, KILL them. (Deuteronomy 13:6-10)
If you find out a city worships a different god, destroy the city and KILL ALL of it's inhabitants... even the animals. (Deuteronomy 13:12-15)
KILL anyone with a different religion. (Deuteronomy 17:2-7)
KILL all innocent men, women, children, and, even, babies of the 20 nations/50 belief systems/religions of the so-called Promised Land when moving into it. (Deuteronomy)

Imaginary evil Jesus of gospel stories said his followers must obey the Torah/Old Testament (N.T. not invented yet) (Jesus invented ~150 A.D.)

.


----------



## Eddie_T (Feb 12, 2022)

BuzzLOL said:


> That's about the same way polio and small pox vaccines were made: using a weakened version of the naturally occurring humans-attacking virus..


Johnson uses genetic modification.


----------



## Eddie_T (Feb 12, 2022)

BuzzLOL said:


> No paranoia involved, just facts, and no need to catch anything from me, here's a sample of your orders straight from the BuyBull:
> 
> Annotated small sample of Judeo/Christian Religious Terrorism WRITTEN ORDERS direct from the Christian BuyBull (Quran has even more) for Mass Murdering of innocent people:
> 
> ...


You seem to love to hijack threads to spew your anti-religion worldview.  Do you know anyone practicing the religions you address? God had a reason for the happenings w/regard to the Israelites and the flood at its time. I don't think you would understand it but God won't be destroying any more people groups until they come together against his chosen people. However the good news for you that one forces you to believe so take a deep breath and relax until your anger recedes.


----------



## billshack (Feb 12, 2022)

I am out of this discussion , too much hate, and anger from one side to the other . we all all guys or gals that do renovation , why the hate


----------



## Eddie_T (Feb 12, 2022)

billshack said:


> I am out of this discussion , too much hate, and anger from one side to the other . we all all guys or gals that do renovation , why the hate


I don't know as I have no hate but people come out of the woodwork if anyone dare offer information that refutes their mindset ·  ·  ·  then there's BuzzLOL  who always seems to find a way to apply his anti-religious views even when religion is not the issue. I think 68bucks  mention of religion started the ruckus ·  ·  ·  unless there is some conspiracy to get the thread off track to protect the Fauci game plan.


----------



## BuzzLOL (Feb 12, 2022)

Eddie_T said:


> You seem to love to hijack threads to spew your anti-religion worldview.


If you will scroll up to #45 and #52 and #56, you will see that it was YOU that introduced evil mass murderous religion addiction mental illness into a discussion of fake vaccines/vaccines...


----------



## Eddie_T (Feb 12, 2022)

BuzzLOL said:


> If you will scroll up to #45 and #52 and #56, you will see that it was YOU that introduced evil mass murderous religion addiction mental illness into a discussion of fake vaccines/vaccines...


In your mind my friend it popped up in #54 (not my post).


----------



## ekrig (Feb 12, 2022)

68bucks said:


> Do what you want but I will use what tools are at my disposal to keep myself out of the hospital and to protect vulnerable people that I am in frequent contact with.


Speaking for myself, I never advocated for anything more than the freedom for each to decide for themselves about what tools and approach might work best for them. If we can agree on that, then we're all good 

Frankly, I think that the pandemic would be over or at least much better if the government organizations were transparent and up-front with the information and let people make the decisions based on what is best for them, rather than try to brainwash people into their "one way of thinking".


----------



## homerowner (Feb 13, 2022)

Stay tuned today for more news direct from FOX, Joe Rogan, Rush Limbaugh (from the grave) and That Former Guy in the White House.

"Breaking news!" 

"This just in!"


----------



## Eddie_T (Feb 13, 2022)

ekrig said:


> Speaking for myself, I never advocated for anything more than the freedom for each to decide for themselves about what tools and approach might work best for them. If we can agree on that, then we're all good
> 
> Frankly, I think that the pandemic would be over or at least much better if the government organizations were transparent and up-front with the information and let people make the decisions based on what is best for them, rather than try to brainwash people into their "one way of thinking".


That makes sense to me. Too many people seem to need the government or a religious leader to tell them what to do. I think the freedom to study all aspects of the issue and make an informed decision is paramount. I have friends who will take as many jabs as Fauci demands and that's OK with me. But if they try to pressure me I will relentlessly ridicule them the facts.

It now appears that the omicron variant is is taking us to herd immunity rather that jabs and masks.


----------



## 68bucks (Feb 13, 2022)

Eddie_T said:


> It now appears that the omicron variant is is taking us to herd immunity rather that jabs and masks.


I think you may be right about this. Thank God this variant seems to be less severe and maybe we'll loose fewer lives getting there. Hopefully we can get to some level of herd immunity before a more deadly mutation develops. 

Regarding my comments about not recalling any leaders of any particular faith coming out against the vaccine based on the beliefs of that group, I did not mean to imply that you, I, nor any individual, needs that affirmation or direction nor should they rely on that solely. The choice should always be a personal one especially when considering faith in the equation. I was merely stating that I have not seen that. Heck even the Pope has told the Catholics that the vaccine is acceptable and in fact called it a "moral obligation." BTW I am not Catholic.


----------



## Eddie_T (Feb 13, 2022)

@68bucks, I take no offense at your comment. Being pro-life is not a religious issue though one might think all believers would be pro-life. Being pro-life is just recognizing abortion destroys a human life. I just don't want a vaccine that relates to the abortion industry in any sense. I am not an animal rights advocate but I do shudder at the thought of all the monkeys in varying states of tortuous experimentation  in the basement of NIH.

Also it's not just vaccines, some anti-aging cosmetics use fetal cell lines as well;
One of the companies producing “cosmeceuticals” is Neocutis, a Swiss company whose US-based subsidiary is located in San Francisco.2 Neocutis uses additives made from patented processed skin proteins (PSPs) derived from a cell line that originated with an aborted 14-week-old Swiss baby boy. Its skin creams are used for psoriasis, eczema, and for anti-wrinkle (anti-aging) treatment. Neocutis’ own website is coy about what exactly PSP _is_, revealing only that it is “a nourishing protein blend including Cytokines for state-of-the-art revitalization.”​


----------



## Junto (Feb 13, 2022)

oldognewtrick said:


> To a point I agree with you, but... as long as members keep discussions civil, respectful and on point, we'll allow these topics to stand. We've had a couple who are no longer welcome due to abusing the rules of the forum. The lockdown, vaccines, fear has effected everyone, sometimes folks just need to vent. I really doubt anyone's position will be changed by dialoge shared here though. If anyone doesn't want to read the thread, the title describes the topic. We all have the ability to block posts under setting.
> 
> We do appreciate all who take time out of their day to be a part of our forum and all points of view are equally important here.


Although I do think it a bit strange to have a Covid-related discussion in this forum, I agree that it's generally OK if it can be contained to a limited number of threads.  I wouldn't think of going to the FDA or CDC or NIH for information on how to frame a door, so whatever is posted here related to Covid or vaccines will probably not be my primary source of information on the subject.

That said, I do value the community and the willingness of its participants to engage, share, and help.  I've usually found everyone to be purposeful. I don't plan to participate in this thread other than to make one reference which might provide a different perspective on the response of our government and public health establishment. It did for me.

Robert F. Kennedy, Jr. delivered an address at a Weston Price conference regarding Anthony Fauci, and vaccine development about which I'm willing to bet 99% of the public do not realize.  It would tempting to write it off as a conspiracy theory (and some of it I have), but there were some really interesting facts he shared that cause me to wonder why Fauci still has a job, and why most Big Pharma and Big Tech execs are not in jail.  Folks, we've been lied to and manipulated.

Please take time to read the following. (Beware. It is lengthy.)  You get extra points if you watch any of the interviews with Drs McCullough, Malone, or Kory.









						When Money Intersects Public Health Policy - The Weston A. Price Foundation
					

Robert F. Kennedy Jr. Keynote Presentation at Wise Traditions 2021 author of The Real Anthony Fauci. The dark side of the COVID-19 vaccine.




					www.westonaprice.org


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 14, 2022)

Junto said:


> Although I do think it a bit strange to have a Covid-related discussion in this forum, I agree that it's generally OK if it can be contained to a limited number of threads.  I wouldn't think of going to the FDA or CDC or NIH for information on how to frame a door, so whatever is posted here related to Covid or vaccines will probably not be my primary source of information on the subject.
> 
> That said, I do value the community and the willingness of its participants to engage, share, and help.  I've usually found everyone to be purposeful. I don't plan to participate in this thread other than to make one reference which might provide a different perspective on the response of our government and public health establishment. It did for me.
> 
> ...


Follow the money.


----------



## Junto (Feb 14, 2022)

oldognewtrick said:


> Follow the money.


Bingo


----------



## Snoonyb (Feb 14, 2022)

I've wondered why, in the summation of deaths, that there isn't published the underlying factor which had contributed to those deaths. Such as the other maladies that the person suffered from, as wells the person general physical characteristics such as blood types, so that other can access and use that information, for their own assessment of how they should conduct themselves, forward.

So far, there have just been to many general assumption, and edicts, issued, instead of depth of analysis, conducted and published.


----------



## Snoonyb (Feb 14, 2022)

Another perspective; COVID-19: Booster vaccination rollout was 'unfortunate' based on data, doctor says


----------



## 68bucks (Feb 14, 2022)

Snoonyb said:


> I've wondered why, in the summation of deaths, that there isn't published the underlying factor which had contributed to those deaths. Such as the other maladies that the person suffered from, as wells the person general physical characteristics such as blood types, so that other can access and use that information, for their own assessment of how they should conduct themselves, forward.
> 
> So far, there have just been to many general assumption, and edicts, issued, instead of depth of analysis, conducted and published.


I had read and heard earlier in this that death certificates are produced differently in each state. Some placed its the coroner, some places its the doctor, etc. Also it seems requirements vary as to what's on it. Many times it seems comorbidities aren't required so some doctors list them others don't. I ran across that when I was going around the the CDC report said only 0.5% (don't remember the exact number) of people diee from covid. This was pre-omicron. What it was was the CDC's number was cases that listed covid as the only cause of death. So I think a lot of the data are muddled. Of course issue like that have been all over this thing that has lead to so much conspiracy stuff. This is unprecedented in our time and people expect instant results, instant all knowing knowledge, make a change when you learn something new and OMG you're a liar how can we believe you? Everyone is paddling in a different direction yet everybody is an expert nowadays. I have the interweb I have researched. It very disheartening to me sometimes.


----------



## Eddie_T (Feb 14, 2022)

In my state it depends upon where you die. If in a hospital the hospitalist is most likely the one to sign the death certificate. If one were admitted with covid and not treated for anything else then  COVID would most likely be cited. There's just no way to get good data across the nation. Realistically COVID is just the last straw if the patient had other conditions. I don't pay too much attention to the numbers, I just watch the curves for trends.

One of my wife's nephews said he used ivermectin successfully but he uses it with his coonhounds and knows how to derive the proper dosage.


----------



## Snoonyb (Feb 14, 2022)

I'm a VA systemic invalid, and when I see others waiting for rides, I engage them as to their experiences, visa-v this pandemic, and have found that most who have been hospitalized, and discharged, were A & B blood type, with other associated maladies.

I thrive on sifting through information. It's the key.


----------



## BuzzLOL (Feb 14, 2022)

68bucks said:


> Heck even the Pope has told the Catholics that the vaccine is acceptable and in fact called it a "moral obligation."


Obviously it's NOT a 'moral obligation' to put something deadly, unworking, and not needed into your body! But religics love 'mandates'... including 'mandates' against abortion...


----------



## BuzzLOL (Feb 14, 2022)

68bucks said:


> I will use what tools are at my disposal to keep myself out of the hospital and to protect vulnerable people that I am in frequent contact with.


We all saw NYC put the overflow Covid patients into the nursing homes with the ultra-vulnerable elderly !!!


----------



## BuzzLOL (Feb 14, 2022)

Snoonyb said:


> I've wondered why, in the summation of deaths, that there isn't published the underlying factor which had contributed to those deaths.


It's simple, that info wouldn't support the NARRATIVE! Plus, "Covid deaths" bring in tons more MONEY for the hospital! Hence, why we've seen Covid listed as the cause of death from someone who died in a car accident because they also tested positive for the flu at the time... or, at least, 'tested positive' was the claim...


----------



## BuzzLOL (Feb 14, 2022)

Junto said:


> Although I do think it a bit strange to have a Covid-related discussion in this forum,


Corrupt plandemics/closures/restrictions do severely affect workers/homeowners/DIYers/home centers stores...


----------



## BuzzLOL (Feb 14, 2022)

Eddie_T said:


> ...one might think all believers would be pro-life.


Not when all religics are under written orders from their handbooks to mass murder everyone on the planet not of the exact same religion... we all saw the recent results of Catholics Hitler, Stalin, Pol Pot, EvilJFK, Timothy McVeigh, Terry Nickols, John Hinckley Jr., John David Chapman, and school mass murderers following those written orders! Along with Jim Jones, David Koresh, etc...


----------



## BuzzLOL (Feb 14, 2022)

Snoonyb said:


> I'm a VA systemic invalid, and when I see others waiting for rides, I engage them as to their experiences,...


I'm also a war veteran in VA care and volunteer to give rides to those veterans needing them... feeling fortunate that I can still do that...
Trump had the VA working great again, but since the plandemic I'm now fighting to get the care I need again... and appointments are now back to taking years to get instead of just a day or two!
Instead of 'care', I'm now getting VA questionnaires about how I 'feel' about care... I'm not getting!


----------



## Kadok (Feb 15, 2022)

*BuzzLOL*
You seem to be taking things in a very out of context view...


----------



## 68bucks (Feb 15, 2022)

BuzzLOL said:


> It's simple, that info wouldn't support the NARRATIVE! Plus, "Covid deaths" bring in tons more MONEY for the hospital! Hence, why we've seen Covid listed as the cause of death from someone who died in a car accident because they also tested positive for the flu at the time... or, at least, 'tested positive' was the claim...


I have heard this claim before but have not found anything supporting that hospitals get paid anything for a covid death. What is your source for that claim?


----------



## Eddie_T (Feb 15, 2022)

> Although I do think it a bit strange to have a Covid-related discussion in this forum, I agree that it's generally OK if it can be contained to a limited number of threads.


Come to think of it all the forums I have participated in have one or more off-topic sub forums.


----------



## BuzzLOL (Feb 15, 2022)

68bucks said:


> I have heard this claim before but have not found anything supporting that hospitals get paid anything for a covid death. What is your source for that claim?


A quick search will get you tons of info:


"You may have heard the claim that hospitals get money for every COVID-19 death.

"Providers can get additional reimbursement through Medicare. That was a component of the CARES Act that was passed by Congress and signed by the president as a partial offset to all the extra costs that providers are incurring," Potter said.

The first, Potter says that 20% add-on from the CARES Act is only for services provided, not deaths.

In actual dollar amounts, Potter says the 20% payment averages out to be around $35,000 per patient on a ventilator."


----------



## BuzzLOL (Feb 15, 2022)

Kadok said:


> *BuzzLOL*
> You seem to be taking things in a very out of context view...


WHAT are you referring to? Covid flu plandemic? Deadly fake vaccines? Mass murderous religion addiction mental illness?


----------



## Snoonyb (Feb 15, 2022)

BuzzLOL said:


> I'm also a war veteran in VA care and volunteer to give rides to those veterans needing them... feeling fortunate that I can still do that...
> Trump had the VA working great again, but since the plandemic I'm now fighting to get the care I need again... and appointments are now back to taking years to get instead of just a day or two!
> Instead of 'care', I'm now getting VA questionnaires about how I 'feel' about care... I'm not getting!



Interestingly, I had the same experience, at 1st, with the LB,CA, 7th & Bellflower VA.
As my vision was decreasing while driving from work sites, I was glad there were curbs, they prevented me from drifting into on-coming traffic, and when I ask for cataract surgery and they wanted to order it several quarters a head, I said, how about next tues, and they relented.

Sometimes you need too push.

MN, VA keeps sending me atto-boy surveys in which they ask about my scheduled appt., as if I had called in and requested the appt., when, in fact, they offer you suggested time slots, for your selection, so by selection, equates to you having requested the appt.

I told them that I was satisfied with the service, but would not fill in the surveys, until they changed the wording, too no avail.

I think, or heard, that Trump had instituted policy amendments which resulted in some 9K reduction in the VA dead weight load.

Interesting, how a businessman, views the efficiency of a business, as opposed to a politician.


----------



## Eddie_T (Feb 15, 2022)

I didn't qualify for VA benefits but was told that my application would be kept on file in case the rules were changed. When the VA started offering ID cards I asked for one and they couldn't (or didn't bother trying) to find my file.


----------



## Snoonyb (Feb 15, 2022)

Eddie_T said:


> I didn't qualify for VA benefits but was told that my application would be kept on file in case the rules were changed. When the VA started offering ID cards I asked for one and they couldn't (or didn't bother trying) to find my file.



Sometimes It's a tough row.
When I was discharged in 10/69 no body said that I could be eligible, and I lived 1-1/2mi from a VA facility. In 70 was diagnosed. with diabetes, no family hist., treated myself. In 96 my son informed that had I applied for, his edu. would have been paid for.

Applied for and had to employ a WWll cartographer to prove exposure. Navy never admitted that vessel was in harbor, no records.


----------



## Spicoli43 (Feb 15, 2022)

Eddie_T said:


> I didn't qualify for VA benefits but was told that my application would be kept on file in case the rules were changed. When the VA started offering ID cards I asked for one and they couldn't (or didn't bother trying) to find my file.



The VA has been worthless maggots during the 3 terms of obama, but hopefully this site can help you. 









						VA Claims: Disabled Veterans Community | HadIt.com | HadIt.com: Disabled Veterans Community | VA Disability
					

We are passionate about helping our fellow Veterans get the VA Disability benefits they deserve. |




					www.hadit.com


----------



## shan2themax (Feb 16, 2022)

Snoonyb said:


> I've wondered why, in the summation of deaths, that there isn't published the underlying factor which had contributed to those deaths. Such as the other maladies that the person suffered from, as wells the person general physical characteristics such as blood types, so that other can access and use that information, for their own assessment of how they should conduct themselves, forward.
> 
> So far, there have just been to many general assumption, and edicts, issued, instead of depth of analysis, conducted and published.




I have found in my PROFESSION, that patients do not die of "only covid". People will say, they had no health problems until COVID-19, however they hadn't had bloodwork done in 10+ years, didn't have a primary care provider, ate horribly and was obvious they didn't take very good care of themselves to begin with..... then got Covid.... cause 'merica. A HUGE percentage of those I have personally cared for have said they were healthy prior..... however, beer belly's, obesity, smoking, lack of medical care, etc does not equal healthy.

Also.... covid is a coronavirus, and we have been testing for these types of viruses in a respiratory viral panel for YEARS. 
Unfortunately the vaccine does not stop transmission and genetics definitely plays a role in how severe a case you get. Vitamin D levels are super important and are very often low in general populations, even those who spend time outside. 
It's quite a frustrating time period, however I am thankful it isn't the plague or small pox, or something of the like.


----------



## Snoonyb (Feb 16, 2022)

It's generally amazing, how folks aren't tuned into themselves.


----------



## Yod12 (Feb 18, 2022)

Obviously it's NOT a 'moral obligation' to put something deadly, unworking, and not needed into your body! But religics love 'mandates'... including 'mandates' against abortion...

Truth has been slowly - but surely - leaking out about how the absolutely outrageous and carefully crafted propaganda has manipulated society to actually believe the outright lies that have been created, specifically in the last two years. One, sponsored by Yale University in 2020 has focused on honing the intended narrative to an exacting and rather nefarious degree. One of the manipulative lines they came up with was to lay guilt on those who won't comply; to imply that it's a 'moral obligation'. It is literally mind-blowing what has actually occurred.
This propaganda is the real misinformation, and many are beginning to realize it; It is majorly astounding. I wouldn't waste my time writing this if it was just a theory or vague conjecture.
Too many references and data that has surfaced to include here - at this time. I just have to comment on it. I cannot stay silent about this.


----------



## Eddie_T (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## BuzzLOL (Feb 19, 2022)

Eddie_T said:


> I didn't qualify for VA benefits...


I didn't either, but they changed things and now all veterans qualify...


----------



## Eddie_T (Feb 19, 2022)

I might be able to get in now with tier 8 copay but I didn't try to sort it out. It seemed too complex for lousy service. I'll prolly run out of days before I run out of money anyway.


----------



## Yod12 (Feb 20, 2022)

Yod12 said:


> Obviously it's NOT a 'moral obligation' to put something deadly, unworking, and not needed into your body! But religics love 'mandates'... including 'mandates' against abortion...
> 
> Truth has been slowly - but surely - leaking out about how the absolutely outrageous and carefully crafted propaganda has manipulated society to actually believe the outright lies that have been created, specifically in the last two years. One, sponsored by Yale University in 2020 has focused on honing the intended narrative to an exacting and rather nefarious degree. One of the manipulative lines they came up with was to lay guilt on those who won't comply; to imply that it's a 'moral obligation'. It is literally mind-blowing what has actually occurred.
> This propaganda is the real misinformation, and many are beginning to realize it; It is majorly astounding. I wouldn't waste my time writing this if it was just a theory or vague conjecture.
> Too many references and data that has surfaced to include here - at this time. I just have to comment on it. I cannot stay silent about this.


I'd like to post a reply to the above on another discussion forum: I also found that Yale study from July 2020 mindblowing, in which emotional messaging was tested to see what increased intent to vaccinate, pressure on family and friends to vaccinate, fear of the unvaccinated, and animosity towards the unvaccinated. None of the hypothetical choices offered was scientific studies showing them safe and effective. It's diabolical that they researched emotional triggers that maximize fear and hate, and then deployed them in official communications and the media. Everytime I hear someone unwittingly use these talking points now, in life or on the internet, I feel like I'm living in the twilight zone.


----------



## BuzzLOL (Feb 21, 2022)

Yod12 said:


> fear of the unvaccinated, and animosity towards the unvaccinated.


"Unvaccinated" isn't even a word in this context since we all know the deadly shots don't prevent catching or spreading the current flu, just work on years ago flus and enrich the shots makers/unscrupulous Democrats...


----------



## Snoonyb (Feb 21, 2022)

Also, the CDC slow to publish; C.D.C. Withheld Significant Amount of Pandemic Related Data

Unfortunately, the CDC is a political entity.


----------



## 68bucks (Feb 22, 2022)

BuzzLOL said:


> "Unvaccinated" isn't even a word in this context since we all know the deadly shots don't prevent catching or spreading the current flu, just work on years ago flus and enrich the shots makers/unscrupulous Democrats...


The fact of the matter is:
1. The vaccine does prevent catching covid. If you recall nobody has ever said that it was 100% effective. No vaccine ever made has been 100% effective. I'm not sure how you spread covid if you don't have covid. 
2. The vaccine was developed during the previous republican administration. You may have forgotten that so you probably meant to blame the unscrupulous Republicans. 
3. Covid is basically in the same virus family as the common cold and flu and we have never been highly successful with that vaccine either so we should not be surprised. 

I have not read what the estimated efficacy of these vaccines are at this time now that there have been millions of them administered. My goal in getting one was to stay out of the hospital and it seems they have been pretty good at doing that.


----------



## Eddie_T (Feb 22, 2022)

They had to change the definition of vaccine in order to call it a vaccine. Get ready for the fourth booster. I just said no and that seems to have worked well for me.


----------



## havasu (Feb 22, 2022)

68bucks said:


> The fact of the matter is:
> 1. The vaccine does prevent catching covid.



Please tell me where you got this information?

I even heard Fraudchi say it will not stop you from contracting Covid, it just lessens the severity. I guess next you will say that the paper masks really work? To me, it seems similar to hiding behind a chain link fence so as not to get wet by the sprinklers shooting towards the fence.

If this was true, then how did 7 of us go to a concert on 12-2-21, 4 of us were vaccinated, 3 were not. Goess who contracted the  vid? Yep, me and the other 3 who received the vaccination, The non-covid folks didn't get the 2 days of sniffles that we got.


----------



## 68bucks (Feb 22, 2022)

Eddie_T said:


> They had to change the definition of vaccine in order to call it a vaccine. Get ready for the fourth booster. I just said no and that seems to have worked well for me.


I completely understand why you don't want the vaccine. I also fully respect other people's wishes to not get it, though I think that group falls into 2 sub groups. The ones that are afraid of it for whatever reason and those that want to make a statement for whatever reason. Fine with me.


havasu said:


> Please tell me where you got this information?
> 
> I even heard Fraudchi say it will not stop you from contracting Covid, it just lessens the severity. I guess next you will say that the paper masks really work? To me, it seems similar to hiding behind a chain link fence so as not to get wet by the sprinklers shooting towards the fence.
> 
> If this was true, then how did 7 of us go to a concert on 12-2-21, 4 of us were vaccinated, 3 were not. Goess who contracted the  vid? Yep, me and the other 3 who received the vaccination, The non-covid folks didn't get the 2 days of sniffles that we got.


So your assertion is that the vaccine is 100% in effective? Please provide your information


----------



## Spicoli43 (Feb 22, 2022)

Covid vaccines don't work at all. There is absolutely zero evidence they will stop someone from catching the virus. Pfizer and Moderna executives know that, and dumped their stock for the most part. Then you have reports from Hospitals in which most of the people there WITH Covid are fully vaccinated. 

My only question is why does anybody believe the Fake Fraud Fascist Fauci? 

Are people going to seriously get a 4th shot?









						Moderna Stock Crash: Losses Top $140 Billion As Insiders Sell Millions Of Dollars In Shares
					

One of last year's best-performing stocks, Moderna has plummeted more than 70% from its all-time high six months ago.




					www.forbes.com
				









						'80% of serious COVID cases are fully vaccinated' says Ichilov hospital director
					

Vaccine has "no significance regarding severe illness," says Prof. Jacob Giris.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## havasu (Feb 22, 2022)

Many people,  including our own moderators and administrators here, now have irreversible damages to their bodies as a result of this fraud vaccine. I had 2 shots, forced upon me by my employer,  but I'm done. Illnesses are popping up everywhere. Went to a long seminar last night by Dr. Laura Hutton, who is a PHD, who was talking about ill effects from the vaccine (said loosely), especially for the 5-10 year olds. That stuff is scary. They are also dealing with lung issues from the white and black fibrous masks. They said those masks contain chemicals which will be causing long term effects down the road....all for a disease with a verified 99.45% survival rate, when you include the 5-10 year olds.


----------



## Snoonyb (Feb 22, 2022)

An observation, from me, a person who has not been vaccinated for anything besides tetanus, since 1969, and do not intend to start now.

For those who subscribe to, and believe, in the vaccines, allow those of use who chose not to participate, the freedom of our choice.

I choose not to, because of a practical assessment of my own health, as expressed in my blood type is "O" +, and I have a daily regiment of Vit. C & D, and the life attitude that, "I HAVE BETTER USE FOR MY TIME", then to secumb to an illness.

My 1st mask was 2 coffee filters, wrapped in a dish towel, secured with duct tape and 2 rubber bands, because masks were not for sale or distributed in ND, at the time. I presently use the same fiber mask for 3mo and will continue until sometime into 23, to protect me from those vaxed, variant infected, unmasked, potential supper-spreaders.

Which asks, who is conscious among you?

Are you intrinsicaly aware, of you?


----------



## 68bucks (Feb 22, 2022)

This all falls under the realm of anti vaccine. I had a coworker that contributed he sons autism to vaccination. There is evidence of that. Every vaccine ever created has potential side effects, no body ever said they didn't. No vaccine has ever been 100% effective, nobody ever said it was. The percent of people that have had serious problems with the vaccine is far lower that the people that have died from covid, someone on this thread already presented that information. And that does not even address the number of people with long term covid issues. My SIL would be among that group. And there is plenty of new information coming out about potential heart issues from having covid who knows what else will manifest in the coming months and years. 

So get the vaccine, don't get it, your choice. I just get really tired of the hyperbole in statements about it. It's like listening to political radio. It's always absolutely one way or the other. It's poison and doesn't work at all, covid is nothing to worry about almost everyone recovers. Well except for to 900K plus that died and the unknown numbers of people that have lingering issues. I would be surprised that anyone on the board doesn't know someone who died of covid or has some lingering issues of some sort. On the other hand probably 90% of the people I know have been vaccinated but I know of none that have had serious issues or died. I get really tired of people trying to make everything absolute. You say the vaccine is 100% in effective at preventing covid, show me any credible evidence. I will add if I had a young child I would not get them vaccinated at this juncture, low chance of death and long term effects and not enough yet data for my liking.


----------



## havasu (Feb 22, 2022)

I guess my biggest complaint is, what ever happened to "my body, my choice?"
Seems the guv'ment is trying their damndest to be Hitleresque, and force this amongst any breathing human. As far as the 900,000 cases, this has been disproven time and time again, mostly because a death certificate has two primary causes of death, or associated factors of death on the paperwork. If line #1 is typed "homicide", but line two is typed "covid", the guv'ment used that second line as a "covid death."
I do appreciate everyone's input and obviously nobody here will see things the same, but there is nothing wrong with opposing views, provided there is no personal attacking.


----------



## Spicoli43 (Feb 22, 2022)

I'm Anti-Vaccine because the Anthrax vaccine (When Saddam was supposed to have said weapons) took my lungs. I don't know if it was from the aluminum hydroxide, sodium chloride, benzethonium chloride, or formaldehyde they use in that vaccine. It's probably a combination. 

As far as the 900K people dying from Covid, that number has been massively inflated since the beginning. People that are shot or die in car crashes or 4000 other ways to die are counted as Covid because the Hospitals get paid more when they die of "Covid", whether they had it or not. Media Leftists will call that a "Conspiracy", which is their favorite word, while those on the Right will ignore it and go with the inflated numbers. 

The Media on both sides also push for the "Safe and effective" vaccine... Well, if they are so safe and effective, why did Pfizer want 55 plus years to cover up the safety data? Everybody taking it would be long gone, that's why. Nuremberg 2.0. If the vaccines are so safe, why did the maggots in congress make it impossible for us to sue the pharma companies for complications or deaths?

Do whatever you want, I will NEVER take a pill or vaccine from pharma again. I was forcibly retired at 28 because of it. 




			https://www.cdc.gov/vaccines/pubs/pinkbook/downloads/appendices/b/excipient-table-2.pdf
		










						Rantz: Gun shot victims counted as Washington coronavirus deaths
					

Washington State counts gun shot victims as coronavirus related deaths, state public health officials admit. This has serious implications.



					mynorthwest.com
				












						VERIFY: Do hospitals get paid more for COVID-19 cases?
					

To date, News 8 could not find any hospitals cited for making inaccurate claims on discharge papers or death certificates.




					www.cbs8.com


----------



## Eddie_T (Feb 22, 2022)

The government doesn't want debate on the issue and there must be a reason it doesn't.


----------



## Spicoli43 (Feb 22, 2022)

Eddie_T said:


> The government doesn't want debate on the issue and there must be a reason it doesn't.



Everything they say is a lie. That's Bi-Partisan.


----------



## havasu (Feb 22, 2022)

Does anyone feel the masks and vaccinations are somewhat partisan? Seems you can tell who voted for whom, just based on their Covid stance, or am I over thinking this?


----------



## Spicoli43 (Feb 22, 2022)

havasu said:


> Does anyone feel the masks and vaccinations are somewhat partisan? Seems you can tell who voted for whom, just based on their Covid stance, or am I over thinking this?



Masks are partisan for the most part, Vaccines aren't because Pharma owns all media, so nobody on the Right will say anything on air about the deadly side effects or they won't have a job. The difference there is the Left acts like it's people's civic duty to follow the gubment's mandates while the Right believes in choice. 

I laugh at the Left about everything they do though, because they are hypocrites on literally every topic, and since this is the topic, the Liberals along with Kamala said they wouldn't take the vaccine under Trump. I don't think the vaccines know they were fast tracked under Trump, but I could be mistaken.


----------



## Snoonyb (Feb 22, 2022)

Something, of the history of "COVID", I find interesting, is, that the "bat women", the Chinese research virologist, in 2012 had members of her research team infected with, what was described as, an "unsourced" pneumonia, and of further note, the same event occurred in July of 2019.

I find "UNSOURCED", inquisitive, given that pneumonia, is a malody, virtually, as easily sourced and tracked as a hand shake. 

What was the CCP hiding, if they were?


----------



## BuzzLOL (Feb 22, 2022)

Snoonyb said:


> I find "UNSOURCED", inquisitive, given that pneumonia, is a malody, virtually, as easily sourced and tracked as a hand shake.


Actually, whether a doctor says you have a cold, flu, or pneumonia from Covid is based entirely on the SYMPTOMS you display! 99.999999% of doctors don't put your fluids under an electron microscope and see which virus you have... and the common tests don't distinguish which Covid you have... whether Covid-2019 Plandemic, 2020 Delta, 2021 Omicron, or 2022 'Jomentia' (LOL ! )... those tests just notice if your antibodies level is high...


----------



## Eddie_T (Feb 22, 2022)

havasu said:


> Does anyone feel the masks and vaccinations are somewhat partisan? Seems you can tell who voted for whom, just based on their Covid stance, or am I over thinking this?


I suspect we could do some profiling here.


----------



## Yod12 (Feb 23, 2022)

68bucks said:


> The fact of the matter is:
> 1. The vaccine does prevent catching covid. If you recall nobody has ever said that it was 100% effective. No vaccine ever made has been 100% effective. I'm not sure how you spread covid if you don't have covid.
> 
> These unlicensed, unapproved yes, even Pfizer (see below) 'vaccines' do not convey immunity nor do they impede transmissibility of the disease. This was finally admitted by Rochelle Walensky, explicitly and in no uncertain terms on January 10. 2022. Fauci also recently acknowledged this publicly Isn't this glaringly obvious by now?? They are only designed to lessen infection symptoms if or when you get infected. As such, these products do not meet the legal or medical definition of a vaccine.
> ...


----------



## Yod12 (Feb 23, 2022)

What's *really* alarming is the worst symptoms of COVID-19 are created by the SARS-CoV-2 spike protein, and that is the very thing gene-based COVID vaccines are instructing your body to make.

While the natural spike protein is bad, the spike protein your body produces in response to the vaccine is even worse, as the synthetic RNA has been manipulated in such a way as to create a very robust and unnatural spike protein.

The spike protein is toxic in and of itself, and has the ability to induce vascular, heart and neurological damage

The COVID-19 vaccine disables the Type I interferon pathway, which explains why vaccinated patients are reporting herpes and shingles infection following COVID-19 vaccination.


----------



## BuzzLOL (Feb 23, 2022)

havasu said:


> Does anyone feel the masks and vaccinations are somewhat partisan? Seems you can tell who voted for whom, just based on their Covid stance, or am I over thinking this?


It's more like who values American ideals of freedom vs who prefers Communism/being taken care of by Welfare...


----------



## Eddie_T (Feb 23, 2022)

We have become a nation of sheep. If we stood up and refused to be controlled and manipulated we could beat it. However we can't depend upon the sheeple and so few of us would stand that we would be arrested.


----------



## BuzzLOL (Feb 23, 2022)

Eddie_T said:


> We have become a nation of sheep. If we stood up and refused to be controlled and manipulated we could beat it. However we can't depend upon the sheeple and so few of us would stand that we would be arrested.


More and more 'standing up' is happening and coming: Jan.6th... Canadian truckers... USA truckers coming soon...


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 23, 2022)

BuzzLOL said:


> More and more 'standing up' is happening and coming: Jan.6th... Canadian truckers... USA truckers coming soon...


I can see some bad actors infiltrating the truckers convoy and starting crap...much like Jan 6th.


----------



## havasu (Feb 23, 2022)

Yes. Im sure BLM and Antifa already have plans on how to make the patriots look bad,  just as 1/06/21


----------



## BvilleBound (Feb 24, 2022)

havasu said:


> Does anyone feel the masks and vaccinations are somewhat partisan? Seems you can tell who voted for whom, just based on their Covid stance, or am I over thinking this?



*Unfortunately, yes, COVID vaccination and death rates indicate the party / presidential candidate the person voted for, *and the party a state's governor belongs to.  See the graphs below, and these links:

https://www.kff.org/coronavirus-covid-19/poll-finding/importance-of-partisanship-predicting-vaccination-status/

Pro-Trump counties now have far higher COVID death rates. Misinformation is to blame

Death by political party: The relationship between COVID-19 deaths and political party affiliation in the United States - PubMed

As Cases Spread Across U.S. Last Year, Pattern Emerged Suggesting Link Between Governors’ Party Affiliation and COVID-19 Case and Death Numbers | Johns Hopkins Bloomberg School of Public Health

*In other words, anti-vaccination and anti-mask efforts by Republican politicians and media people,* e.g. Tucker Carlson, lead to higher illness and death rates among their supporters.


----------



## Snoonyb (Feb 24, 2022)

However, what is missing is the % of those vaccinated, experiencing adverse reactions to the vaccine, as opposed to the occurrence of those same malady, in the unvaccinated.

Honesty is the best policy.


----------



## Eddie_T (Feb 24, 2022)

I have now profiled at least three democrat sheeples in our midst.


----------



## BvilleBound (Feb 24, 2022)

*You are apparently unaware that the CDC has been running an 'adverse vaccine reaction' reporting system for decades, *where physicians report significant reactions to every vaccine, including COVID vaccines.  Fortunately, these reactions are vanishingly rare - to every vaccine.  The data are publicly available, along with reports.  See:

VAERS | Vaccine Safety | CDC

*With over 550 million doses of COVID vaccines given in the USA and over 10 billion worldwide*, if there was a significant incidence of an adverse reaction this would clearly be apparent by now.  Every modern, industrialized country tracks vaccines and related data.  Here is the CDC's report on the most common adverse reactions to COVID vaccines in the USA:, which are very rare:

COVID-19 Vaccination


----------



## Spicoli43 (Feb 24, 2022)

When NPR and Bloomberg are someone's sources.... Well, that's just too doggone adorable! Gotta love the first one, which counts 105% of those either vaccinated or not up to 50 years of age.


----------



## Snoonyb (Feb 24, 2022)

BvilleBound said:


> *You are apparently unaware that the CDC has been running an 'adverse vaccine reaction' reporting system for decades, *where physicians report significant reactions to every vaccine, including COVID vaccines.  Fortunately, these reactions are vanishingly rare - to every vaccine.  The data are publicly available, along with reports.  See:
> 
> VAERS | Vaccine Safety | CDC
> 
> ...



I was aware of the blatant exclusion in your #136 post, but not of the vaers data.

I am also aware that the CDC is a political body and that they submit data through approx. 10 agencies, who may also edit that data, before it is belatedly published.


----------



## BvilleBound (Feb 24, 2022)

Interesting that you ignored the data, e.g. from KFF -- which is impossible to argue with.  I come from a Republican family, by the way, and it is very unfortunate that Republicans are dying more often of COVID due to misinformation from leading Republicans like Trump, DeSantis and Abbott, and conservative media figures like Tucker Carlson.  COVID and vaccine misinformation broadcast across Facebook, Twitter (and now HouseRepairTalk) also leads people astray.  

If you are a true conservative, work to preserve the health and lives of other conservatives.  COVID / vaccine misinformation is dangerous and deadly.


----------



## havasu (Feb 24, 2022)

KFF? Obviously a left winger's Bible?


----------



## BvilleBound (Feb 24, 2022)

Snoonyb said:


> I was aware of the blatant exclusion in your #136 post, but not of the vaers data.
> 
> I am also aware that the CDC is a political body and that they submit data through approx. 10 agencies, who may also edit that data, before it is belatedly published.



*First, you offer the empty claim that the CDC is a "political" organization - with zero proof.*  Their data are also published directly by the CDC - not 'edited' by other government agencies.  *Second you ignore the data* from the non-political and highly respected Kaiser Family Foundation, which focuses on healthcare.  *Finally, you ignore the similar data from healthcare organizations worldwide*, e.g. in Britain, France, Germany, etc.  See:

*Britain:*
Monitoring reports of the effectiveness of COVID-19 vaccination

Deaths involving COVID-19 by vaccination status, England - Office for National Statistics

*France:*
French study of over 22m people finds vaccines cut severe Covid risk by 90%

*Germany:*
'Vaccinated, recovered or dead': Germany gives stark winter warning to its people

Germany and Austria seeing COVID cases rise among unvaccinated population


----------



## Spicoli43 (Feb 24, 2022)

BvilleBound said:


> Interesting that you ignored the data, e.g. from KFF -- which is impossible to argue with.  I come from a Republican family, by the way, and it is very unfortunate that Republicans are dying more often of COVID due to misinformation from leading Republicans like Trump, DeSantis and Abbott, and conservative media figures like Tucker Carlson.  COVID and vaccine misinformation broadcast across Facebook, Twitter (and now HouseRepairTalk) also leads people astray.
> 
> If you are a true conservative, work to preserve the health and lives of other conservatives.  COVID / vaccine misinformation is dangerous and deadly.



Everything you say is completely fabricated. Why do you show up on a forum and preach about "misinformation" or "disinformation" when all you bring is Leftist toilet paper sources? 

1) Republicans aren't dying more of anything.

2) The "Vaccines" only increase illness, they don't prevent anything.

3) NPR is as valid a source as the National Enquirer.

4) Trump, Carlson, Desantis whoever don't lead people away from the truth.

5) Fox (Left) and Newsmax (Right) encourage vaccines.

6) People that have been exposed to Covid are now immune with no imaginary vaccine needed.


----------



## BvilleBound (Feb 24, 2022)

Spicoli43 said:


> Everything you say is completely fabricated. Why do you show up on a forum and preach about "misinformation" or "disinformation" when all you bring is Leftist toilet paper sources?
> 
> 1) Republicans aren't dying more of anything.
> 
> ...



*Sounds like you are an anti-vaxxer, immune from science and data. * It is interesting that you are using a computer and the internet for your posts, which is based on science and data.  In short, you are picking the science and data you choose to believe and use, based on what?  Not healthcare experts, epidemiologists and data.  *Second question:  *are you immunized against polio, mumps, measles, rubella and pertussis?  If you have family and children, are they immunized against all of these diseases?  (Required to attend public school.)  *Third question:*  If you a committed anti-vaxxer, do you want polio, mumps, measles, rubella and pertussis to 'run wild' in our schools?  What if Russia releases smallpox?  

Did you know that you can download the data for the effectiveness of v


----------



## BvilleBound (Feb 24, 2022)

havasu said:


> KFF? Obviously a left winger's Bible?



*Your proof is? * For this highly respected and a-political healthcare organization?  

*If you have no proof*, this is (1) an empty claim, and (2) an insult to the great people who work at KFF.


----------



## Spicoli43 (Feb 24, 2022)

BvilleBound said:


> *Sounds like you are an anti-vaxxer, immune from science and data. * It is interesting that you are using a computer and the internet for your posts, which is based on science and data.  In short, you are picking the science and data you choose to believe and use, based on what?  Not healthcare experts, epidemiologists and data.  *Second question:  *are you immunized against polio, mumps, measles, rubella and pertussis?  If you have family and children, are they immunized against all of these diseases?  (Required to attend public school.)  *Third question:*  If you a committed anti-vaxxer, do you want polio, mumps, measles, rubella and pertussis to 'run wild' in our schools?  What if Russia releases smallpox?
> 
> Did you know that you can download the data for the effectiveness of v



The leading "Immunologist", who funded the creation of Covid, the artist known as the Fake Fraud Fauci has been completely flip flopping on "science" and "data" since the beginning of the manufactured "pandemic". There is no "Healthcare experts" on anything, much less the manufactured virus in which they had no idea what would happen until they released it. 

Being Immunized against those diseases you speak of goes back multiple decades, and they are VACCINES... There is NO COVID VACCINE. 

Russia won't release Smallpox, or Russia will be a parking lot, it won't even matter if biden is awake.


----------



## Spicoli43 (Feb 24, 2022)

BvilleBound said:


> *Your proof is? * For this highly respected and a-political healthcare organization?
> 
> *If you have no proof*, this is (1) an empty claim, and (2) an insult to the great people who work at KFF.



KFF is NPR, which is National Propaganda Radio, and is not at all respected.


----------



## BvilleBound (Feb 24, 2022)

*Again, all opinion and no proof.  In Texas, we would say, "All hat and no cattle."

By the way, did you read conservative Texas' review of COVID vaccines? * See:

https://www.dshs.texas.gov/immunize/covid19/data/cases-and-deaths-by-vaccination-status-11082021.pdf

So is Texas also a "leftist / liberal / not at all respected" source?


----------



## Snoonyb (Feb 24, 2022)

"First, you offer the empty claim that the CDC is a "political" organization - with zero proof."

You should follow the thread, from post #111;  C.D.C. Withheld Significant Amount of Pandemic Related Data


----------



## Spicoli43 (Feb 24, 2022)

BvilleBound said:


> *Again, all opinion and no proof.  In Texas, we would say, "All hat and no cattle."
> 
> By the way, did you read conservative Texas' review of COVID vaccines? * See:
> 
> ...



Well, since you're a Liberal, I fully understand that you have no capability of thinking for yourself. If you did have that ability, you would look at the Leftist "leaders" that continuously punk you by ignoring their own mask requirements. It happens constantly, from Pelosi in the "beauty salon" that nobody else was allowed in to Obama's Birthday party at his mansion on the beach that is immune from "Climate Change" because he's a Liberal. Nobody there had to wear a mask because they were "sophisticated".

Yes, those are clips from Tucker Carlson. 

No, I am not a Republican. 

Yes, I am a Free thinker.

You should try it sometime.


----------



## BvilleBound (Feb 24, 2022)

*Again, did you read the Texas study of COVID vaccine effectiveness?  *Or do you think Texas is a 'liberal' source?

*Again. did you read the study results from Britain, France and Germany? * Of is the entire western world part of a 'grand vaccine conspiracy'?  If you actually believe this, step up!

*Again, did you read the scientific studies of COVID vaccine effectiveness?  *Or is the entire medical community also part of a 'grand vaccine conspiracy'?  If you actually believe this, step up!

*If you only believe in 'classic; vaccines,* do you support the Johnson & Johnson’s Janssen COVID-19 vaccine?    If you actually believe this, step up!

*Again, are you a committed anti-vaxxer, opposed to all vaccines*, e.,g. Polio, Mumps, Measles, Rubella, Pertussis, etc?  If you actually believe this, step up!


----------



## Snoonyb (Feb 24, 2022)

BvilleBound said:


> *First, you offer the empty claim that the CDC is a "political" organization - with zero proof.*  Their data are also published directly by the CDC - not 'edited' by other government agencies.  *Second you ignore the data* from the non-political and highly respected Kaiser Family Foundation, which focuses on healthcare.  *Finally, you ignore the similar data from healthcare organizations worldwide*, e.g. in Britain, France, Germany, etc.  See:
> 
> Interesting ly, you *"elected*" too name *"selected"* individuals, however, you *"neglected"* to name *"Fauci", or "THE NIH"*, who were funding *"gain of function"* research at the wuhon lab, the the *"bat women"* was in charge of.
> 
> ...


----------



## Spicoli43 (Feb 24, 2022)

First, Unvaccinated people aren't dying at any of your made up levels...

Second, the 3 vaccines don't work, hence the 4th shot now "needed"...

Third, the FDA themselves said the MRNA tech was dangerous 15 years ago...

Fourth, the FDA cleared the Moderna vaccine because Fauci and the NIH own Moderna...

Fifth, the FDA cleared the Pfizer vaccine because their former commish is a BOD member at Pfizer...

Sixth, most Pharma companies lie about the effectiveness of their products and pay fines in exchange for their market cap and stock price raising and the executives cashing out on their options. It happens ALL the time, hence the shots not working "95 Percent" like they said... It's more like 4 percent if that. It's widely known that Pharma companies lie about everything they report to the FDA.

Seventh, there was no discussion AT ALL about there needing to be a booster until the HUMAN TRIALS were underway...

Eighth, the vaccines cause AIDS... You can figure that out, and yes it is the literal translation.

CONGRATS on being a Guinea Pig!

This is the basic description of how the Obama admin feels about their sheep...


----------



## BvilleBound (Feb 24, 2022)

*Wow!  Eight wild claims with no evidence. * In short, eight claims with no evidence.  Or "Eight big hats with no cattle."

I have no interest in arguing with an anti-vaxxer who only posts opinions with no evidence. Extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence.  (Carl Sagan)

Goodbye.


----------



## Spicoli43 (Feb 24, 2022)

Everything I said is verified, and like EVERY SINGLE Liberal that tangles with me, you run away. That's to be expected. 

Now, go watch your PROGRAMMING. Make sure to wear your mask when none of your leaders are.


----------



## havasu (Feb 25, 2022)

I'd like to know what our new guest thinks of how Biden is handling this upcoming world war III potential?


----------



## Yod12 (Feb 25, 2022)

Eddie_T said:


> We have become a nation of sheep. If we stood up and refused to be controlled and manipulated we could beat it. However we can't depend upon the sheeple and so few of us would stand that we would be arrested.
> 
> When you look at the history of how pandemic have been handled over the last 300 years - that's exactly what happened. Mass protests ended the mandates, AND the pandemics.


----------



## BuzzLOL (Feb 25, 2022)

BvilleBound said:


> *With over 550 million doses of COVID vaccines given in the USA  *


200 million more deadly useless shots than people... and still Omicron spread like wildfire among the fully deadly shotted... and was brought into the USA from Africa by fully deadly shotted people!


----------



## BuzzLOL (Feb 25, 2022)

havasu said:


> I'd like to know what our new guest thinks of how Biden is handling this upcoming world war III potential?


Obviously Hitlerite Socialist/Communist Jomentia Bribery has totally failed at protecting USA borders and Ukraine borders... he even claimed to actually care about Ukraine borders..


----------



## billshack (Feb 25, 2022)

Well, since you're a Liberal, I fully understand that you have no capability of thinking for yourself.  
*Spicoli43*
this is disrespectful of another member and should be address by administration


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 25, 2022)

If you want this thread to continue, everyone will treat others with respect, no name calling, no bullying, no passive intimidation will be allowed. First and only warning.


----------



## BuzzLOL (Feb 25, 2022)

BvilleBound said:


> Goodbye.


Good riddance...


----------



## BvilleBound (Feb 26, 2022)

BuzzLOL said:


> 200 million more deadly useless shots than people... and still Omicron spread like wildfire among the fully deadly shotted... and was brought into the USA from Africa by fully deadly shotted people!



*This is the type of misinformation that, unfortunately, led significantly more Republicans to die* from COVID compared to Democrats and Independents.  The effectiveness and protection provided by COVID vaccines is incontrovertible.  If you doubt the CDC, you also have studies from Britain, France, Germany, Austria, etc to refer to -- with the same results: COVID vaccines significantly reduce the rate of severe illness, hospitalization and death.  See:

*Britain:*





						Monitoring reports of the effectiveness of COVID-19 vaccination
					

Data on the real-world efficacy of the COVID-19 vaccines.




					www.gov.uk
				









						Deaths involving COVID-19 by vaccination status, England - Office for National Statistics
					

An analysis of deaths involving COVID-19 that occurred between 2 January and 2 July 2021 in England, by vaccination status. Includes weekly age-standardised mortality rates for deaths involving COVID-19 by vaccination status and a detailed analysis of deaths involving COVID-19 that occurred in...



					www.ons.gov.uk
				




*France:*
French study of over 22m people finds vaccines cut severe Covid risk by 90%

*Germany and Austria:*
'Vaccinated, recovered or dead': Germany gives stark winter warning to its people

Germany and Austria seeing COVID cases rise among unvaccinated population

*Finland:*
Effectiveness of vaccination against SARS-CoV-2 infection and Covid-19 hospitalisation among Finnish elderly and chronically ill—An interim analysis of a nationwide cohort study
Finnish study highlights the need for mRNA COVID vaccine booster shots

*Sweden:*
https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2021.12.09.21267515v1.full.pdf

*Norway:*
No difference in risk of hospitalization between reported cases of the SARS-CoV-2 Delta variant and Alpha variant in Norway

*Denmark:*
Vaccine effectiveness against SARS-CoV-2 infection, hospitalization, and death when combining a first dose ChAdOx1 vaccine with a subsequent mRNA vaccine in Denmark: A nationwide population-based cohort study


----------

